# New trends for this season



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

after reading this i'm expecting to see some comedic gold on the slopes this season Projected Trends to being cool this Season! | The Daily Fresh - The Freshest Snowboarding Content on the Web

I'm already working on the shaved head and natty caddy one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

lol at the mike vick jersey.

i gotta admit im sick of the gangster thing. seriously stop it. and stop with the bandanas when its 45 degrees outside. seriously.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

I hide my gold and money when the gangsters come near me :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

I clothesline them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

paul07ss said:


> I hide my gold and money when the gangsters come near me :laugh:


I just put in the movie scarface. Get's em everytime.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

YouTube - Technine Snowboarding lmao


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

toymachiner62 said:


> after reading this i'm expecting to see some comedic gold on the slopes this season Projected Trends to being cool this Season! | The Daily Fresh - The Freshest Snowboarding Content on the Web
> 
> I'm already working on the shaved head and natty caddy one.


umm...that's your website isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

cubllsu8338 said:


> umm...that's your website isn't it?


Yea but i'm trying to market it. I don't know much about how to get my site out there besides social media since I can't afford advertising right now.


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

dont matter as long as your trendy in general ... keep it crispy! thats all


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I hope these things actually become the new trends. There will be plenty of laughs to be had on the hill.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i can dig the terrorist beard
beards are always in style


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I think he's on Grenade's AM Team now. He also rides for Capita and Nike


----------



## spirited driver (Aug 19, 2009)

"Meth. Nothing is shit yourself funnier than seeing a dude come flying down a hill on a rental board with jeans and a starter jacket, catching an edge and flipping over 10 – 12 times, getting up all covered in snow, smiling with most of his front teeth and say “Damn that was arsome!” If you want to be this cool hit up a drug dealer near you today."

This describes the bunny slope I teach on at Loveland. And I've had one of these guys accidentally take out one of my students...


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

That's funny


I want a NATTY-CADDY:thumbsup:


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

bakesale said:


> I think he's on Grenade's AM Team now. He also rides for Capita and Nike


i had him figured as a tech nine rider..


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Isnt that MDP after his summer tan and new beanie range?

Stuff that was popular this year in NZ that might come to US
- Purple - Hugely popular, at the park probably 1-3 with purple outerwear
- Solid colors 
- Tall tees
- Tight outerwear
- Stupidly tight outerwear
- Beanies with pom poms

All i can think of right now


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

NZ_Josh said:


> Isnt that MDP after his summer tan and new beanie range?
> 
> Stuff that was popular this year in NZ that might come to US
> - Purple - Hugely popular, at the park probably 1-3 with purple outerwear
> ...


other than the tightness and tall tees, i guess i'm a trendsetter if i've already been doing that for years 

hahaha

my next trend will be topless snowboarding....for everyone!!! you guys can thank me later after you get to see a lifetime full of boobies


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

I like that - lots ill be pushing up in BC. Lets make this happen. Yah some of those trend are carrying over.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

If i start seeing ed hardy snowboards and balaklavas i might just have to be gangster myself and shoot people on the hill.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

hahahaha, the natty caddy. love itt. doesn't matter how old you are (or if you're outta college) nothing says a good time like natty.:cheeky4:


----------

